# Triggering a Canon flash with a Sony camera?



## zypherstones (Dec 14, 2013)

I recently bought some new camera equipment, including a Sony Alpha 77, and a Canon 430exII flash. I knew that the shoe needed to be adapted, so I bought an adapter, but I still can't get my flash to fire. I know that you have to set the flash to full manual, but I still get nothing, Should I try buying a PC cable to fire it? I'll only be using this flash while it's mounted to the camera. 
Adapter I bought: Vello Hot Shoe Adapter - Converts Sony Hot Shoe to HSA-CSC B&H

Also, if you could link me to PC cords I could use, if that's the case, please do. I'm a good photographer, just not with the technological side of the actual camera.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure if the 430 flash has built in lightmeter like the 580 does. But if it does you can fire you're flash using a Pocket Wizard and the flash will auto expose on it's own using the setting AA.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2013)

First and foremost, does the flash actually work?  Have you checked it with another camera, and does it have fresh batteries?  It's also possible that either the adaptor isnt' seated correctly in the camera's hot shoe, or the speedlight isn't seated correctly in the adaptor.  Last, and least likely is that the adaptor is DOA.  

All the PC cords you could ever want...


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2013)

APHPHOTO said:


> Not sure if the 430 flash has built in lightmeter like the 580 does. But if it does you can fire you're flash using a Pocket Wizard and the flash will auto expose on it's own using the setting AA.


It's not really a light meter in the flash, but aside from that TTL metering will NOT work regardless of the model when using a Canon speedlight on a Sony body.


----------



## lennon33x (Dec 21, 2013)

Take Derrel's sound advice and use a PC sync. After trying it, I don't think I'll use my flash system unless I'm needing HSS or distance from my lights (or it's too bright for my slave units to trip)


----------

